# update; crestie illness, eggs hatch, fish in community viv



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

iv now managed to get my fish pond sorted in the viv. its just a upturned plant tray lid with a aqua1 external hang on waterfall pump/filter, has some pieces of slate to create various depths for the frogs to sit on but also plenty of hiding places for the fish, they have moss and 1 plant. i have a pair of crown tail siamese fighters, 2 small catfish & a gravid guppy female. they get some hakari betta gold & a couple of tropical flakes. 

my cresties had caught internal parasites, suspected from yali the wc croc skink, so they've all been treated with panacur. unfortunatly shar hasn't managed to regain her appetite yet so im giving her another treatment while i continue assist feeding her, in a week il send of for another feacal screen. 
meanwhile she still managed to lay another 2 healthy eggs but that left her at 23g, i just hope she'll give me a chance to get her weight & health back up before she lays again.

on the plus side, both of shar's 2 eggs from december have hatched, 1 yesterday had a huge tail & harlequin with dalmation spots named Denai. the other this morning which iv just noticed & will now sort out. they've been incubating for 120 days


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi, where abouts are you and have/would you sell any babies quite cheap if they are babies,
thanks sophie


----------

